# When are you due and what are you having?



## arj

ENTRIES ARE CLOSED FOR THIS THREAD! I have such limited time now that I have twins, so barely come on here to update!

Here is the new thread, follow this link and add yourself :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...due-you-having-remember-update-they-born.html


Ste4mr due 28th April :blue: :blue: Fraternal *Babies born 37w 8th April 2012* Vaginal

Kielee due 3rd May :blue: :pink: *Babies born 37+5 17th April 2012* Csec
Zephyr due 15th May :blue: :pink: *Babies born at 38w 1st May 2012 *Vaginal
chloe11 due 17th May :blue: :blue: *Babies born 36+2 26th April 2012 *Csec
Minivan due 21st May :pink: :pink: Fraternal *Babies born 2nd May 2012* Csec

addie25 due 3rd ? :pink: :pink: *Babies born 12th May 2012 *Csec
Harvest2009 due 25th June :blue: :blue: Fraternal *Babies born 36+3 31st May 2012* EmCsec
redmovie due 17th June :blue: :blue: *Babies born at 33+2 1st may 2012* Csec


scottishchick 9th July :blue: :blue: Identical *Babies born at 32w+3 18th May 2012* Csec
tweety pie 17th July :pink: :pink: *Babies born 15th June at 35+3 * Vaginal
kjv due 18th July :blue: :pink: *Babies born on 8th June* Vaginal

labmommy due 10th August :blue: :blue: Identical *Babies born 29w 25th May* 2012 Csec
Fidgetsmammy due 12th August :pink: :pink: Identical *Babies born at 36+3* Csec
JaniceT :pink: :blue: due 13th August *Babies born 23 July 37 weeks* Csec
TTCnum2 due 13th August :blue: :blue: *Babies born at 35 weeks 10th July* Csec
arj due 14th August :blue: :blue: Identical * Babies born 11th July* 35+1 Vaginal
fernanda due 16th August :pink: :pink: Identical *Babies born at 37 weeks* Vaginal
ajlucky due 27th August :blue: :pink: *Babies born July 17th 34 weeks*
campbell06 due 31st August :pink: :pink: Identical *Babies born Aug 8th at 36 weeks* 5 days Csec
menb due 31st August :blue: :pink: Fraternal *Babies born at 34 weeks*

kcoennen due 1st September :pink: :pink: *Fraternal Babies born at 34 weeks* Csec 
FloridaGirl21 due 4th September :blue: :blue: *Babies born 20th August, fraternal 37+6* vaginal
whiskey due 7th September :blue: :pink: Fraternal
Goody82710 due 10th September :pink: :blue: *Babies born August 22, at 37 + 2!! * csec
Bon18 due 28th of September :blue: :blue: Identical *Babies born 15th August* Csec

zee1984 due 30th September :pink: :pink: Identical

CaliGirl35 due 2nd Oct :pink: :pink: Fraternal *babies born at 36 weeks c sec*
HLanders due Oct :pink: :pink: Fraternal *Babies born 35 +1 8/27/12*
ClairHawkins due 7th Oct :yellow: :yellow: *Identical Babies born at 26 weeks* vaginal
Mrs Mc due 10th Oct :yellow: :yellow: Identical
Traskey due 18th Oct :pink: :pink: Fraternal
Smm3 due 19th Oct :pink: :blue: 

AMM1031 due 17th November :pink: :pink:
Dollywally due 17th November :pink: :blue: ??? Fraternal
jackie2012 due 21st November :yellow: :yellow:
lambchops due 30th November :yellow: :yellow: Fraternal
mimisha due 30th November :yellow: :yellow: Fraternal

Deethehippy due 6th Dec :pink: :pink: Identical
san fran shan due 24th December :pink: blue: Fraternal
katrus78 due 28th December :pink: :pink: Fraternal
BellaDonna818 due 29th December :pink: :pink::pink:
jogami due 31st December :pink: :pink:
~Hope~ due 31st December :yellow: :yellow:

moo_fie due 3rd January :pink: :blue: Fraternal
mummykel1984 due 12th January 2012 :yellow: :yellow:
Toucansofsoda due 14th January 2013 :yellow: :yellow: Identical :yellow: Fraternal
Lisa24 due 28th January 2013 :yellow: :yellow: Fraternal

Anikonjo due 10th Feb 2013 :yellow: :yellow: Identical and maybe another :yellow: ???
ShelbyLC due February 5 2013 :pink: :pink: identical
hopingfor4 due 22nd Feb 2013 :blue: :pink:
TatorMom due 4th March 2013 :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## labmommy

August 10, two boys :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

August 12th

two identical girls:twingirls:

so bloody excited :happydance:
and so bloody scared:argh:


----------



## Kielee

Due 3rd May... 

One of each that will be coming 17th April all being well :) x


----------



## AMM1031

EDD is Nov. 17...and not sure yet since i am only 7 weeks


----------



## tweety pie

17th July Twin girls


----------



## redmovie

EDD 40 weeks -17th june 2 boys :) x but will find out wednesday if making an early appearance! x I'm 28+6 weeks today xx


----------



## zephyr

15th May one of each :)


----------



## Ste4mr

EDD is 28th april, if i make it that far though.

Having fraternal boys


----------



## campbell06

due aug 31st having identical somethings :)


----------



## kjv

I'm due 18th July, having a boy and a girl, yippee :) :cloud9:


----------



## scottishchick

9th July identical twin boys:happydance:


----------



## Kopgirl1982

Due 21st June with :yellow::yellow:


----------



## kcoennen

Two girls, Due September 1, but they will be coming August 9 at the latest.


----------



## chloe11

17th may 2boys xxxxxxxx however they may be April babies!!! Will find out on 16th April!!!!


----------



## arj

One down.... Congrats ste4mr! Cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Kielee

Me next eeekkkkkkkk x


----------



## arj

Kielee said:


> Me next eeekkkkkkkk x

Do you know the date?


----------



## Kielee

All being well im being booked in for 17th when I see my specialist Thursday x


----------



## arj

Ooh exciting! Man I am so far down that list! Waaaaah!


----------



## zephyr

Ohh wow congrats ste4mr! Can't wait to hear about it too :) 

Kielee you're next! I'm nervous and excited for you :D

Seeing the first babies born on that list makes me teary eyed, I'm so nervous about it just cos it is not far away at all! Its my brothers birthday today and so far I have avoided his, now I just need to not have them on the 20th and I will be happy :p


----------



## Kielee

Im nervous aswel lol They are coming next week arghhh lol x


----------



## chloe11

massive congrats to ste4mr!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zephyr

Kielee - Next week?! Ohhh wow that so soon! I hope it goes really well :D


----------



## Kielee

Thank you :) I should be just short of 38 weeks :) x


----------



## ClairHawkins

October 7th Identical dont know the sex yet :hugs:


----------



## Goody82710

September 10th :) We find out the sex(es?) Wednesday morning if the babies are cooperating!!! Can't wait!


----------



## ajlucky

I am due Aug 27th but I am expecting end of July/ early Aug. One is a boy and the other they believe is a girl but they are unsure.


----------



## Minivan

Due Date is May 21st, C-section scheduled for May 11th.... Twin Girls.....


----------



## Mrs Mc

Due 10th oct (although will prob be sept!) identical twins, staying team :yellow::yellow:


----------



## Goody82710

Just found out it's one of each!!! So excited!! :)


----------



## arj

Goody what is your due date?


----------



## Goody82710

arj said:


> Goody what is your due date?

September 10!


----------



## Kielee

Well that's it im being admitted to hospital on Monday night for my steroid injections and blood sugar monitoring, then they are hoping to have me in first thing Tuesday morning so my babies should be here be 10-11ish on 17th April :) x


----------



## fidgets mammy

ooohhhh how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck


----------



## Harvest2009

my due date is June 25th, but babies should be here end of May/beginning of June. We are team yellow!! They are fraternal.


----------



## tweety pie

Good luck Kielee so excited for you.


----------



## Kielee

Ok ladies im crapping myself now, iv already cried this morning through pure fear. My OH has been amazing and he's a rock for me but it still doesn't stop me having freak-outs arghhhh. x


----------



## arj

Ohhhhh man what a nerve racking time! I said that to my DH about getting a Csec or induced, KNOWING the date your babies will arrive!! So scary and exciting!!!!
Good luck, youll be so happy once you have your babies! :hugs: cant wait to hear!!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

cry all you want love its normal. eeh its exciting though. is it by tomorrow youll have them??


----------



## Kielee

I will have probably be in theatre at this time tomorrow or at least being prepared for surgery. At the moment im not in excited mode im just absolutely pooing my pants :S x


----------



## arj

LOL try not to poo your pants :D 
Are you getting a C section?


----------



## Kielee

I am Hun :) Ill try lol x


----------



## ClairHawkins

ooooh good luck!!!!:hugs::hugs: Cant wait to hear how it goes x x


----------



## chloe11

Good luck!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## redmovie

good luck for today hope everything goes well for you, you must be so excited :)


----------



## arj

Any updates??


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Mind if I join? My EDD is September 4th and :blue::blue:


----------



## lambchops

Due Nov 30th with Fraternal twins! not find ing out the sexes :)


----------



## Ste4mr

Hey how is everybody doing?

My boys are now a month old. Loving every minute of having these guys around :)


----------



## arj

I'm a bit over it! Feel like a whale..
How is it having twins and two other kids? Is it really hard? Are you getting that free 240 hours from the government for childcare for the twins?


----------



## zee1984

Due Sept 30th with two identical girls however doctors will most likely deliver via c section at 32 weeks which makes it the first week of August as im carrying mono/mono little girls..


----------



## Bon18

I really must pay attention to threads I've only just seen this... I'm due 28th of September with identical twin boys...


----------



## Dollywally

I'm due the 17th nov with fraternal twins. We think it's a boy and a girl but yet to be confirmed..


----------



## redmovie

arj said:


> I keep forgetting!
> 
> Ste4mr due 28th April :blue: :blue: Fraternal - Born first!
> 
> Kielee due 3rd May :blue: :pink: Babies born second!
> Zephyr due 15th May :blue: :pink: Babies born 3rd!
> chloe11 due 17th May :blue: :blue: Babies born 4th!
> Minivan due 21st May :girl: :girl:
> 
> addie25 due 3rd ?? June
> Harvest2009 due 25th June :yellow: :yellow: Fraternal
> redmovie due 17th June :blue: :blue: Babies born 5th!
> Kopgirl1982 due 21st June :yellow: :yellow:
> 
> scottishchick 9th July :blue: :blue: Identical
> tweety pie 17th July :pink: :pink:
> kjv due 18th July :blue: :pink:
> 
> labmommy due 10th August :blue: :blue:
> Fidgetsmammy due 12th August :pink: :pink: Identical
> arj due 14th August :blue: :blue: Fraternal
> ajlucky due 27th August :blue: :pink: (???)
> campbell06 due 31st August :pink: :pink: Identical
> 
> kcoennen due 1st September :pink: :pink: Fraternal
> FloridaGirl21 due 4th September :blue: :blue:
> Goody82710 due 10th September :pink: :blue:
> Bon18 due 28th of September :blue: :blue: Identical
> 
> zee1984 due 30th September :pink: :pink: Identical
> 
> ClairHawkins due 7th Oct :yellow: :yellow: Identical
> Mrs Mc due 10th Oct :yellow: :yellow: Identical
> 
> AMM1031 due 17th November :yellow: :yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know!

Hi my babies were born 1st may 2012. 7 weeks early! Just seen you have put the 5th x


----------



## kcoennen

Can I change my due date to Not Soon Enough????


----------



## zephyr

My twins are now 2 and a half weeks old :D I have only left the house 3 times, twice to do the shopping (by myself of course!) and once to go back to hospital cos I had a stupid lump in my breast that antibiotics were not fixing.
I have zero time for myself but my other kids help me out heaps. I have to go now cos a baby woke up hah! Maybe I will finish this update later :D


----------



## arj

redmovie said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting!
> 
> Ste4mr due 28th April :blue: :blue: Fraternal - Born first!
> 
> Kielee due 3rd May :blue: :pink: Babies born second!
> Zephyr due 15th May :blue: :pink: Babies born 3rd!
> chloe11 due 17th May :blue: :blue: Babies born 4th!
> Minivan due 21st May :girl: :girl:
> 
> addie25 due 3rd ?? June
> Harvest2009 due 25th June :yellow: :yellow: Fraternal
> redmovie due 17th June :blue: :blue: Babies born 5th!
> Kopgirl1982 due 21st June :yellow: :yellow:
> 
> scottishchick 9th July :blue: :blue: Identical
> tweety pie 17th July :pink: :pink:
> kjv due 18th July :blue: :pink:
> 
> labmommy due 10th August :blue: :blue:
> Fidgetsmammy due 12th August :pink: :pink: Identical
> arj due 14th August :blue: :blue: Fraternal
> ajlucky due 27th August :blue: :pink: (???)
> campbell06 due 31st August :pink: :pink: Identical
> 
> kcoennen due 1st September :pink: :pink: Fraternal
> FloridaGirl21 due 4th September :blue: :blue:
> Goody82710 due 10th September :pink: :blue:
> Bon18 due 28th of September :blue: :blue: Identical
> 
> zee1984 due 30th September :pink: :pink: Identical
> 
> ClairHawkins due 7th Oct :yellow: :yellow: Identical
> Mrs Mc due 10th Oct :yellow: :yellow: Identical
> 
> AMM1031 due 17th November :yellow: :yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know!
> 
> Hi my babies were born 1st may 2012. 7 weeks early! Just seen you have put the 5th xClick to expand...

Ok ill change it. I put 5th as in you were fifth in having them out of all of us!


----------



## arj

kcoennen said:


> Can I change my due date to Not Soon Enough????

Hey we have the same due date! lol


----------



## Goody82710

kcoennen said:


> Can I change my due date to Not Soon Enough????

hahah LOVE this!!


----------



## lambchops

Aw im not on the list :( haha Im due 30th nov with fraternal twinnies!


----------



## Ste4mr

Doing pretty good arj, yep got all the paper work for the home help sorted this week. My partners bosses wife is going to help me out. She said she would help me wheither she got paid or not but the moneys put aside for someone to help me so thought why not. Girls are helping me heaps. Shelbys starts kindy after the long weekend. Cant believe she will be 3! Ive managed to get her in on the same hours and days as tegan so mon,thurs,fri ill have just the boys which is good. Will be able to chuck them in their pram and start doing my walks. Both boys are starting to have really long sleeps at night. Kingston did 6pm till 6am lastnight, bentley only woke at 1am for a feed and went back down. Pretty cruisy now that their in a more set routine and i know when theyre wanting to be fed. I try to get out at least every 2nd day, kinda get a bit stressed and frustrated when your couped up at home with everyone demanding things from you. Specially the kids. Even if its doing the shopping on your own.


----------



## arj

Ste4mr said:


> Doing pretty good arj, yep got all the paper work for the home help sorted this week. My partners bosses wife is going to help me out. She said she would help me wheither she got paid or not but the moneys put aside for someone to help me so thought why not. Girls are helping me heaps. Shelbys starts kindy after the long weekend. Cant believe she will be 3! Ive managed to get her in on the same hours and days as tegan so mon,thurs,fri ill have just the boys which is good. Will be able to chuck them in their pram and start doing my walks. Both boys are starting to have really long sleeps at night. Kingston did 6pm till 6am lastnight, bentley only woke at 1am for a feed and went back down. Pretty cruisy now that their in a more set routine and i know when theyre wanting to be fed. I try to get out at least every 2nd day, kinda get a bit stressed and frustrated when your couped up at home with everyone demanding things from you. Specially the kids. Even if its doing the shopping on your own.

Yea you seem happy as Larry on your fb page, havent seen one complaint! Hoping my boys are as good as yours, my last two kids were still waking in the night at 6 months old! I am so used to going out almost every day, am hoping I dont have a C section because we live 15 min drive out in the country and I'd be seriously stuck. Thats good you get help, any little bit helps! And getting Shelby at kindy will give you a break. 
Hey did you name Kingston after the train? I was watching the other day on TV about the Kingston flyer, and know you guys are into steam trains etc...


----------



## AMM1031

We are officially TEAM :twingirls:!!!!
I am SOOOO EXCITED.......


----------



## arj

Yay congrats on your girls :)


----------



## katrus78

I'm not on the list yet! I'm due Dec 28th, fraternal twins! Don't know the gender yet but will update as soon as I know!


----------



## arj

oooh our 1st December babies! you just scraped in on the 2012!


----------



## katrus78

Lol, that's right! Its kinda sucks to be the only one in December though! They are looking at more like December 13-15th though for a c-section.


----------



## Ste4mr

hey sure is after the kingston flyer. :)

Ive had heaps of people say they like the names weve chosen and they sound better together the more i tell people their names lol.


----------



## whiskey

Hi - mind if I join? I'm due 7th September with fraternal boy/girl twins - although I suspect I'll go earlier!!


----------



## arj

Welcome whiskey! Ive added you :)


----------



## menb

Saw this when you first posted, arj, but never responded. Weird preggo brain!

40-week date is August 31st, but doc is thinking by August 15th-ish... Who knows? :shrug: Oh, and not finding out genders, but fraternal!


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Hi... We've been told we're having triplets. Two identical and 1 Fraternal. We don't know the sexes. My due date with a singleton would be Jan14, twins Dec 28... but when we found out about triplets, it's not been calculated... if they make it around 34 weeks, then we think December 4-16th.


----------



## lambchops

Oooh im on the list! hehe so excited! My little yellow storks are so cute, debating whether to do the finding out or not in a few weeks now...OH is against it, he says its not right and he'd be disappointed if i found out but, i can rebel!


----------



## Traskey

Hi ladies,

May I join? For some reason I never realised there was a whole multiples section on here. 

Due date is 18th October, although probably be here the end of September and we are expecting fraternal girls :D


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Hi im maple and due 28th October with fraternal triplets xxx


----------



## BellaDonna818

My official due date is December 29, but I'm told I'm not allowed to go beyond December 15. And it's triplets! I won't know the sexes for several more weeks yet!


----------



## lambchops

My OH has now decided that its going to be a good idea to find out what we're having!! YAYYYYY im so excited, 25th July my 20wk scan is i so looking forward to it! im at my hospitals twin clinic on 20th June though so might see if i can get a sneaky early findout there if they scan me!


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Hi I'm maple my yellow stalks are now 2 blue and a pink : ) xxx


----------



## Harvest2009

Well my team yellow boys turned blue! Boys were born May 31 (36 weeks 3 days) by emergency c sec after 19 hrs of labour (I was induced due to dropping platelets and increasing blood pressure). Grayson was 6 lbs 14 oz and Finley was 5 lbs 15 oz. They are both happy and healthy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0109.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lambchops

Harvest2009 said:


> Well my team yellow boys turned blue! Boys were born May 31 (36 weeks 3 days) by emergency c sec after 19 hrs of labour (I was induced due to dropping platelets and increasing blood pressure). Grayson was 6 lbs 14 oz and Finley was 5 lbs 15 oz. They are both happy and healthy!

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!! aww so cute, and well done you :happydance: Gorgeous names too for two yummy little ones and fab weights!!


----------



## arj

Congratulations! I have been waiting for this post Harvest, so how is it being on 'the other side'? Yay so excited for you :) :flow:


----------



## san fran shan

Hi! My due date from my LMP is December 24th. The twins are fraternal and I don't know the genders yet. So excited to find out!


----------



## fidgets mammy

harvest yr boys are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

arj said:


> Congratulations! I have been waiting for this post Harvest, so how is it being on 'the other side'? Yay so excited for you :) :flow:

Wow it feels great to not be preggo anymore. I am loving being a mom. The boys are so good, all they do it eat and sleep. We are on a good 4 hr schedule so that is making things much easier. Can't wait to see pics of all ur little ones.


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations, the picture of the boys is just beautiful :dance: 
So pleased for you and that all is well with them.


----------



## CaliGirl35

Congratulations Harvest! Your boys are adorable! 

I want on your list too arj! :) I am having fraternal ( I think, we were recently told they could still be ID) Girls!! :happydance: My official Due Date is October 2nd... but my Dr says they are not going to let me go past the middle of September...


----------



## Smm3

Hi everyone! I am 21 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins! Due October 19. Congrats to all!


----------



## arj

Just bumping this up, anyone else??


----------



## possibly3

i am due december 12th. and i am not sure what i am having yet =)


----------



## kcoennen

I was just looking at the front page, and I didn't realize how many ladies had their babies!!!!! I was waiting for them to post about it. How did you know all that arj??


----------



## mimisha

My due date is 30th November,am having fraternal twins hoping for a boy and girl! Good Lord November feels like next year!!


----------



## arj

I just keep my eyes out KC!

Possibly3 you need to start posting bump pics in the "twin bumps" thread!

Mimisha I hope you get your one of each!


----------



## jogami

Arj please add me, fraternal twins due 31 December 2012 :D

I'm going for a private 4d gender scan on 20 July, I'll let you know then what we're having :happydance:


----------



## lambchops

jogami said:


> Arj please add me, fraternal twins due 31 December 2012 :D
> 
> I'm going for a private 4d gender scan on 20 July, I'll let you know then what we're having :happydance:

aw 31st is my birthday! hehe

Im debating whether to go for a babybond gender scan before my 20 week hospital one at the end of July, or just hang on in there and wait. It seems so far away but im undecided!


----------



## jogami

Awww what a great day for a birthday Lambchops! 

I went with my son at 16 weeks and it was an incredible experience so I knew I'd go again :D 

My cousin with triplets went to the same lady and she could clearly tell the sex of each baby at 16 weeks so I know she's great with multiples too so I'm very excited! 4 weeks to go today. Im in South Africa and they go for about R600 (about £50 to £55) which is really not bad at all considering she gives us a full dvd, and cd with all the 3/4D photos.


----------



## Traskey

I had a private gender scan as our nhs doesn't do them. I have to say it was lovely, they show you so much detail!


----------



## ~Hope~

I'm due on the 31 of December too with fraternal twins. DH are currently debating whether we can find out the flavours during the pregnancy or not. I say yes, he says wait :(


----------



## Traskey

Welcome Hope, my DH wanted to wait initially but i talked him round :haha:


----------



## lambchops

We were going to wait but my OH caved too! hehe we're going on Monday for our private gender scan at 18wks!


----------



## fernanda

I'm due Aug 16 and found out TODAY that i am having twins!!! 
One of them is a girl, but I don't know the sex of the baby that has been hiding behind his/her sister for the past 8 months yet ;) 
Still can't believe how that's possible, but...miracles happen ;) :oneofeach:


----------



## kcoennen

You're 32 weeks and had no clue you were having twins??!?!?!! Are you not very big?? That's crazy and very exciting!!!!!!!! How are you dealing with it??


----------



## fernanda

I know it's crazy! I seriously had NOOOO idea! The second baby was hiding somewhere behind his/her sister! I'm not actually that big... I'm not that much bigger than a friend who is pregnant with just one baby... And there was always just one baby to be seen on the ultrasound pics! It's so unbelievable! I think I still haven't really realized it yet... but I know my db is probably going to pass out when I tell him :haha:


----------



## san fran shan

OMG congrats!! That is crazy the docs missed an entire baby for so long!!! Good luck to you! Once the shock goes away, you will be so excited. Although you don't have much time to get used to the idea :)


----------



## arj

Whoa that's crazy, Congrats!! You're only two days behind me and I've known since 13 weeks! How many scans have you had Fernanda? What a shock! So you'll now have babies a couple weeks early then wont you? 

You must post a bump pic in the "twin bumps" thread so we can see your belly!


----------



## lil.jetsetter

Fernanda your post really made me smile! Congratulations! 
I've suspected a hidden twin this entire pregnancy (which is why I lurk in here a bit) but the u/s have only ever seen one. I have had just about every twin symptom imaginable though and I'm a LOT bigger than I was with my singletons. I've been suspicious from the very very beginning so will not be at all surprised if a 2nd one comes out on d-day. I'm 36 weeks today so it won't be long before I know for sure :)


----------



## fernanda

haha keep us updated if you've had a hidden twin or not! heheh I really haven't suspected anything....it was such a surprise, I still can't believe it! 

I just had another doctor's appointment to check the baby's sex and it seems like I'm having identical girls!!! This is CRAZY! Especially since I am an identical twin myself, but it's not genetic haha! CRAZY! But everything is alright, no complications whatsoever! 
She said most probably I will deliver about two weeks earlier...wooow...not prepared at all! hahah I just found out I'm having twins today and I was like "omg I only have like a little over 6 weeks left to deal with it, get everything done etc and now.... it's only 4 weeks! oh my!


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh my goodness what crazy news! That's just brilliant - congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## arj

You're on the list Fernanda, and your name isn't far away! Lots of us all due in August, you are lucky to have a Mum who can give advice on twins, lots of people with single babies try and and advise what to do etc but only twin mums can really tell it like it is.

Congrats! Scan pics!! And a bump pic!


----------



## lil.jetsetter

I will definitely keep you updated! 
Would love to see your bump pic :)


----------



## possibly3

dec. 12th. fraternal quads. =) dont know the genders yet, hoping 2 of each =)

i think i already posted in here but here is my updated!! =)


----------



## arj

omg are you serious, quads! ready made family right there, cant wait to know genders! scan pics? bump pics?

congrats!


----------



## possibly3

i do not have many scan pics. i have my ones from when we found trips. i put them all in one little pic. and used it as my siggy on another forum =) posted my belly pics in my thread =) hopefully i get more pics at my gender scan!! =) i usually take pics with my phone instead of getting prints. in my other thread, there is a pic of D's hand. =)


----------



## mummykel1984

due 12th jan 2013 dont know sexes yet :) will update when i no x


----------



## Anikonjo

Twins, maybe triplets due Feb 10 but will probably come in Jan. The twins are identical, don't know gender yet. So stoked!! :happydance:


----------



## kcoennen

My due date changed today to August 30.


----------



## Traskey

Wow Fernanda, that must have been a shock. Congratulations on your twins :D

Possibly 3, wow, quads, congratulations to you!

Mummykel and Anikonjo, lovely news on your twins, congratulations!

KC, is that earlier and later than you were?


----------



## kcoennen

It's 2 days earlier. Not sure why 2 days matters lol


----------



## fidgets mammy

ive bn looking at the first page, my name is next-ahhhh scary, i was near the bottom at one point.


----------



## wondertwins

Since my little ones are already here (February 24), I never bothered to open this thread, but what a great list and easy way to keep track of everyone's progress!! It's funny how these things go in phases. During my pregnancy, I don't think there were any trips pregnancies in the forum, and now I see there are several!


----------



## katrus78

Just wanted to update! I just found out I am having two girls!! Yey!


----------



## jogami

Congrats Katrus :D


----------



## fidgets mammy

congrats hun!! the girls are really taking over!! lots of lucky men out there in 20yrs time.


----------



## menb

HA! We are still Team Green/Yellow, but we both have strong feelings that it's one boy and one girl. So, I'll have at least one man to contribute to this female pool we are creating. :thumbup:


----------



## Bon18

Congrats :)


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, guys!!!


----------



## san fran shan

Fingers crossed I find out today! I am 16 weeks. My husband can't go with me, so if I do find out, I want to tell him in a cute way when he gets home from work. It will be SO hard to hold it in and obviously I would want to tell him before anyone else. BUT, does babyandbump count? LOL. He said I can't even come on here and tell. I am going to DIE waiting. 

It does look like there is a lot of team pink! Congrats Katrus! I have had two dreams that I am having two boys. My husband had one dream that it was a boy and a girl. I CAN'T WAIT TO KNOW!!!! :)


----------



## san fran shan

Well, my doc couldn't tell the genders. Both babies were in the wrong position. They are healthy and bouncing around which is the important thing. I will know for sure on July 30th. 20 LOOOOONG days away!


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh no! Nothing like getting your hopes up to find out and then the not playing ball!


----------



## Bon18

The wait must be killing you! Hopefully they cooperate next time. Mine seem to be exhibitionists, they flash their little winkies at every appointment... I hope they're not the type to pull off their nappies and run around naked at any opportunity...


----------



## Meezerowner

Hey everyone, I have been stalking twins and multiples for a while but haven't been very active posting due to so many problems at home and with pregnancy. 

But I thought I'd share my good news today..... Found out I got exactly what I wanted at my 20 week scan.... twins are healthy and we are expecting two girls! Not sure if they are fraternal or identical as they are DCDA but really so chuffed.

My due date is 21st November that is 40 weeks though, the consultant told me that they will induce at 38 weeks i.e. the 7th November if I don't go naturally before then! So I never know what to say when people ask when I'm due.... what do you ladies say, is it the 40 weeks?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I never know what to say either! I usually just say, 'oh, i've got 6 weeks left'. My doctor plans on inducing at 38 weeks as well which falls around August 21st, we're due September 4th.


----------



## BellaDonna818

I tend to find that's a complicated question to answer when people ask when I'm due. Since I'm having triplets, there are a lot of variables. LOL But I always tell people my actual due date (December 29th) but then I also add that I'm not allowed to go beyond December 15. I then add that I'm most likely to actually have the babies between Thanksgiving weekend, and December 15th because triplets usually come about 6 weeks early.


----------



## ~Hope~

My due date is 31/12 but I've started telling people I'm due the week before Christmas as that's when 38 weeks falls and my consultant said I'd be induced at 38 weeks if they were still in there.


----------



## jogami

I also find this difficult to answer! I always say I'm due 31 Dec to 1 january, hoping to get to 38 weeks but these babies could literally come anytime from november and hopefully not sooner! Usually confuses them into silence :haha:


----------



## fidgets mammy

i tend to say im due aug, as i love to see the look of horror on their faces, then i say im carrying twins and theyll come in july. and now i have a date i give them that.

i get loads of people saying-surely you must be due or over due?? 12 days on my countdown now til my section date


----------



## Traskey

I have to say October 18th on anything official or for work but they all know they'll be here in September in reality. Friends etc I give them the 37 week date as I know they won't go beyond that date. The builders know though that they need to get everything done by 30 weeks, just incase :rofl: 

FM, 12 days left :wohoo:


----------



## kcoennen

fidgets mammy said:


> i tend to say im due aug, as i love to see the look of horror on their faces, then i say im carrying twins and theyll come in july. and now i have a date i give them that.
> 
> i get loads of people saying-surely you must be due or over due?? 12 days on my countdown now til my section date

JEALOUS!!!!!!!!! What's that date, July 24?


----------



## fidgets mammy

yip!!!!!!!

i go in at 8am and hopefully down at 9am-well thats the plan so far!!!

cant bloody wait. 

ill be 37+2days then. so its a brilliant point for identicals.


----------



## clarissa_b

hi all!!!

im due 16th jan and they are dcda :) xx


----------



## kcoennen

fidgets mammy said:


> yip!!!!!!!
> 
> i go in at 8am and hopefully down at 9am-well thats the plan so far!!!
> 
> cant bloody wait.
> 
> ill be 37+2days then. so its a brilliant point for identicals.

I'll be 34w5d then. Think that's too early to evict them??? lol My hospital said after 35 weeks they won't go to the nicu, so July 26 - bring it on!!!! haha


----------



## fidgets mammy

ha ha belive me by then youll want to evict them.

i do!! but if course their welfare is more important than my evergrowing discomfort

actually if im honest, todayhas bn a good one. i had a good sleep last night and also this afternoon, and ive not bn as uncomfortable. for some reason i find the beginning of the wk a nightmare but the rest easier.

i am still getting niggles and braxton hicks stronger than usual, and pressure down below-especially in my bum but i really dont think my girls want out.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

clarissa_b said:


> hi all!!!
> 
> im due 16th jan and they are dcda :) xx

:hi: congrats! That's my dh's bday =)

FM, very jealous! My body wants these boys out but I know we still have a long way yet


----------



## fidgets mammy

Your not too far behind florida girl. Honest it gies pretty qiuck from now on. 

Cant believe ill be 36wks on sunday.


----------



## jogami

We booked a private 4D scan for next Friday and the sonographer called yesterday to say she can't make that date could we bump it up to tomorrow (Saturday) or next Wednesday :D I booked for Saturday then called DH who said he was working this Saturday (typical the one Saturday he has to work!) could I please make it Wednesday. I was so disappointed to reschedule as I was getting soooooo excited to find out on Saturday but of course I want him to be there so roll on Wednesday! 5 more days and we find out if we are team :blue: or team :pink: :happydance:

EDIT*** Sooo DH is not working tomorrow (Saturday) anymore and the sonographer has agreed to see us so tomorrow it is! 1 SLEEP! No changing dates or minds again! Wow I'm nervous and excited! I'm just worried it's too early. Think she'll get good shots and convincing genders at 15 weeks 5 days? She said she can tell from 14 weeks usually, it's a high quality 4D test that she does. I just don't want to leave there even more confused than when I got there!


----------



## san fran shan

I'm so jealous!! Im guessing they will be able to tell since its high quality imaging. Hopefully your little ones will cooperate and be in the right position. My doc couldn't tell because it was a lousy machine and they were in the wrong position. 

Update us as soon as you find out!!! :)


----------



## jogami

san fran shan said:


> I'm so jealous!! Im guessing they will be able to tell since its high quality imaging. Hopefully your little ones will cooperate and be in the right position. My doc couldn't tell because it was a lousy machine and they were in the wrong position.
> 
> Update us as soon as you find out!!! :)

Aw thanks hun :flower: 

I certainly will update asap, I really hope they are cooperative or I have to go back again and again until they do (for free so its fine) but I really want to know tomorrow! Hehe she said to drink coke and sweet things on the way there to wake them up and make them busy enough for her to see :thumbup:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh how exciting! Can't wait to see what're having. Since my DH wants to wait until birth and we're the same day I'll have to live vicariously through you :lol:


----------



## ~Hope~

Oh how strange. We're both 15+4 but our tickers have different numbers of days to go!


----------



## jogami

We are having double team :pink::pink: :happydance:

I am shocked! I thought for sure it was another two boys!

Nonetheless very excited to meet our TWINCESSES :D


----------



## ~Hope~

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Aww...congrats Jogami! :D


----------



## jogami

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## lambchops

jogami said:


> We are having double team :pink::pink: :happydance:
> 
> I am shocked! I thought for sure it was another two boys!
> 
> Nonetheless very excited to meet our TWINCESSES :D


Aww yay!! :happydance: another double team pink!!! thats a couple of us now! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: congrats!!


----------



## jogami

Thanks so much Lambchops! Hehe yes I've also noticed quite a bit of pink this year.

How are you doing and have you thought of names yet?

:hug:


----------



## AMM1031

Yeah on another Team :twingirls:. There are a ton of us this year!

We have offically decided on baby A is Cadence Colleen and baby B is McKenna Grace....Im soo glad they have names now, I feel like they are real and I can get stuff going for them. 

The aches the other night were really bad, I felt like I rode a horse for three hours straight since Cadence is sooo low and I was on my feel all day, but last week was a very crazy week for me and Im glad its over!
Hope every else is still doing good!!


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats Jogami!! Another team pink! So happy for you and that they cooperated! 

I am still 2 weeks away from knowing. 15 days. So long. 

Amm - I love your names. Very pretty. Grace is my grandma's name and is a special name to me. 

Names are going to be so so hard for us to pick!!


----------



## lambchops

jogami said:


> Thanks so much Lambchops! Hehe yes I've also noticed quite a bit of pink this year.
> 
> How are you doing and have you thought of names yet?
> 
> :hug:

Im doing great, few aches, but im doin good! starting to show nicely now i dont look like ive eaten too much i look pregnant! yay haha. So far, we've sorta picked out Hope Victoria and Ava Elizabeth but that may change!


----------



## jogami

Aww those names are BEAUTIFUL!!! I was so convinced we were having boys I picked out boys names so now we are stuck :haha: 

I really love Grace but DH is not too keen. Hopefully this is easier that it looks. Girls names are daunting for me! My son's name was quick and easy!


----------



## ~Hope~

We're having to pick two of each as we're team yellow. DH has already picked out his girl name in case twin 1 is a girl and I have 2 I'm trying to decide between in case twin 2 is also a girl. Boys names are a nightmare, neither of us can think of one we like - which means we're probably double blue :lol:


----------



## Bon18

Wow I just checked the first page and it's amazing how many more ladies have had their babies.... The last week has been a busy one!


----------



## arj

Let me know your babies birth dates and your gestation and nature of delivery, I keep getting all confused!!


----------



## kcoennen

Look at all the babies that have been born! 

Good luck to everyone else that is coming up!


----------



## arj

Hows it going KC?


----------



## san fran shan

We are having a boy and a girl!


----------



## AMM1031

san fran shan said:


> we are having a boy and a girl!


yeah!!! Congrats


----------



## Goody82710

whoo hoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations San fran Shan :dance:


----------



## BellaDonna818

I just wanted to give everyone an update. We had our anatomy scan today... so.....it looks like the triplets are all girls! A & B are definitely girls, and the technician was pretty positive that C is as well. She just couldn't be certain because A & B both kept putting their heads between C's legs! LOL I go back again in 2 weeks for another scan, so hopefully we'll know for certain if baby C is a girl then!


----------



## Traskey

Wow, all girls. Congratulations Belladonna :D


----------



## moo_fie

Fraternal twins :yellow::yellow:
Due 3rd January


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Being induced on August 19th!!


----------



## moo_fie

Just found out I am having one of each!


----------



## TatorMom

Due March 4th! My due date seemed to change a little bit in the very first set of ultrasounds b/c of my irregular cycles, but it seems like March 4th is now our sticky date:thumbup: We'll be finding out the genders at our 16week scan, but they're mono-di twins. Thankfully we've been told that means there's less risk of complications:happydance: They'll be joining big brothers who will be 3.5 and 4.5 years old when they're born.


----------



## jackie2012

my due date was Dec 1st (LMP, 40 wks) when we thought it was one baby. now from the last scan they bumped it up to Nov. 21th (still 40 wks.). I am never sure how to tell people my due date. i have been saying the beginning of dec but now it looks like i will be going at the beginning of nov. hoping they stay in there that long.

I am on team yellow i don't think i am going to find out what they are. all my others were surprises and all my nursery stuff is all gender neutral.
It weird how much flack i get about not finding out what i am having. as soon as my family and friends found out i was having twins it was like oh now you have to find out, how are you going to get prepared if you don't know.


----------



## TatorMom

We were told after our last ultrasound that they're mono-di twins! I think we'll do a DNA test when they're born though(curious) to find out if they're really identical. My OB said that's the only way to know for sure, unless they share a sac. We find the whole thing to be fascinating and are really excited to be having twins! We don't care about gender, but already having 2 boys, girls would be neat!


----------



## san fran shan

Bump


----------



## hopingfor4

Due Feb. 22nd, with boy/girl twins!


----------



## ShelbyLC

February 5, identical twin girls. :flower:


----------



## arj

Does anyone want to take over this thread? I rarely come on here anymore to update it and the list is getting extensive!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Baby identical girls due december 6th :kiss::kiss:


----------



## san fran shan

arj said:


> Does anyone want to take over this thread? I rarely come on here anymore to update it and the list is getting extensive!!

I would do it, but how would I take it over and be able to edit the 1st page? I wanted to ask that when I 1st bumped it, because I know your hands are full.


----------



## Deethehippy

I think you just press edit at the bottom of the first page like you do when you update your journals first page San Fran Shan.


Edit - actually there is no option to do that so i'm not sure :/


----------



## san fran shan

Yeah, since Arj started it, I'm not sure its possible. Sorry I opened this back up Arj :dohh:

Edit: I could copy and paste the 1st page into a new thread with the same title?? I have the time now, but might regret taking on the task later, LOL...

Are you ladies interested in this????


----------



## arj

san fran shan said:


> Yeah, since Arj started it, I'm not sure its possible. Sorry I opened this back up Arj :dohh:
> 
> Edit: I could copy and paste the 1st page into a new thread with the same title?? I have the time now, but might regret taking on the task later, LOL...
> 
> Are you ladies interested in this????

Ive seen this done before tho on another thread similar, Im just not sure how they did it??
I asked admin but admin are useless and didnt reply

How bout you copy and paste the first page and name the thread something similar, and put a link to this thread so people can see all the old comments if they wish??


----------



## jogami

arj said:


> san fran shan said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, since Arj started it, I'm not sure its possible. Sorry I opened this back up Arj :dohh:
> 
> Edit: I could copy and paste the 1st page into a new thread with the same title?? I have the time now, but might regret taking on the task later, LOL...
> 
> Are you ladies interested in this????
> 
> Ive seen this done before tho on another thread similar, Im just not sure how they did it??
> I asked admin but admin are useless and didnt reply
> 
> How bout you copy and paste the first page and name the thread something similar, and put a link to this thread so people can see all the old comments if they wish??Click to expand...

Good idea :thumbup:

I saw this thread and didn't offer because I would be shite at it! I'm always working and only come on when I can and sometimes am even too lazy to post never mind update something as important as this :haha:

I know Shannon will do a much better job anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Deethehippy

Haha I'd be shite at it too, i spend enough time trying to update other threads i go to! I would follow this thread wherever it goes though and appreciate anyone taking the time to keep it going :hugs:


----------



## san fran shan

OK :) I can do it for now. I have plenty of time these days. I will try the copy & paste and we will see if it works!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

You go into forum & testing, paste a link to this thread, ask for it to be transferred to you & ARJ has to go in and approve the transfer. Admin will make the change as soon as they're able. I've done it before xx


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks Florida...I was doing it the hard way at the same time you posted this :dohh: Oh well... :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

when you're able, please update me. I delivered my boys vaginally on 8/20, fraternal at 37+6 wks


----------



## san fran shan

OK, updating on the new thread!


----------



## san fran shan

Anyone interested, please use this thread now...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...due-you-having-remember-update-they-born.html


----------



## TatorMom

Please delete my posts. Thanks


----------

